# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل

## amindrs

ترمیم معدل اخرش چی شد؟ تصویب شد نشد؟

----------


## لیلا

سلام..هيچ کس خبر نداره فکر کنم ...

----------


## s a g h a r

دوستان عزیز هنوز بخشنامه ای در این خصوص به اموزش و پرورش ابلاغ نشده و فقط در حد حرف است

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

به خرداد ۹۵ قطعا میرسه ولی به دی امسال خیر منبع مورد اعتماد بوده

----------


## s a g h a r

> به خرداد ۹۵ قطعا میرسه ولی به دی امسال خیر منبع مورد اعتماد بوده


ولی من تو سایت اموزش و پرورش نگاه کردم خرداد هم قطعی نبود؟!!!میشه بپرسم منبعتون  از کجاست؟

----------


## quf

من به آموزش پرورش تهران زنگ زدم یه شماره بهم داد گفت واسه مسوول طرح ترمیمه اسمش آقای امیری بود بهش گفتم واسه دی میرسه گفت به احتمال زیاد نه ولی خرداد حتمی!!!حالا اینجوری گفت شمارشم خواستید میدم بهتون

----------


## s a g h a r

> من به آموزش پرورش تهران زنگ زدم یه شماره بهم داد گفت واسه مسوول طرح ترمیمه اسمش آقای امیری بود بهش گفتم واسه دی میرسه گفت به احتمال زیاد نه ولی خرداد حتمی!!!حالا اینجوری گفت شمارشم خواستید میدم بهتون


اگه شمارشو بدین لطف میکنین که خودمم پیگیری کنم مستقیما

----------


## quf

> اگه شمارشو بدین لطف میکنین که خودمم پیگیری کنم مستقیما


باشه تا شب براتون تو خصوصی میفرستم چون الآن که نیستن بخوای زنگ بزنی :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------

